# Good TS’s for San Fran Bay area



## prajora (Mar 13, 2021)

Any good TS’s to own for San Fran bay area? Most resorts are in So Cal and few in Tahoe.
Flying open other options ofcourse. Hawaii is one good option. How about other places like Cabos etc.  Are you happy with your TS- HGVC, RCI, Wyndham etc? Let’s hear from Bay area TS owners. Thx


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2021)

"San Fran"  cringe....


----------



## Luanne (Mar 13, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> "San Fran"  cringe....


Better than "Frisco".   What really sets my teeth on edge though is "Cali" for California.


----------



## prajora (Mar 14, 2021)

Are we going to participate in the discussion? Looking for response from TS owners in Bay Area


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 14, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> "San Fran" cringe....



Tourists! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 14, 2021)

prajora said:


> Are we going to participate in the discussion? Looking for response from TS owners in Bay Area


The Wyndham Canterbury in San Francisco is very nice.  We own Wyndham points and have stayed there several times.  Since we live on the East coast and like to visit Washington DC and NYC as well, the points program works for us.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 14, 2021)

Wyndham has 5 resorts in San Francisco through 3 of their brands.

Wyndham - Canterbury Inn
Shell - Inn at the Opera
Shell - The Donatello
Shell - Suites at Fisherman's Wharf
Worldmark - WM San Francisco

I've stayed at all of them and like them.  Just make sure you understand that they are urban resorts and so quite different from a typical timeshare.


----------



## 10spro (Mar 14, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Better than "Frisco".   What really sets my teeth on edge though is "Cali" for California.


There is nobody from California that calls it "Cali".


----------



## prajora (Mar 14, 2021)

JohnPaul said:


> Wyndham has 5 resorts in San Francisco through 3 of their brands.
> 
> Wyndham - Canterbury Inn
> Shell - Inn at the Opera
> ...


----------



## prajora (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks for first valuable suggestion and being relevant. Gee. So hard to keep to the topic.

I recently used the RCI resort in Point Arena in Mendocino county. Nice cottages. Beautiful coast surroudings. If you want to get away from the city life, great place to go. Internet is weak. So it is great


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 14, 2021)

I enjoyed Suites at Fisherman’s Wharf, but entirely because of the location. The unit itself was actually quite poor, very old, and the staff mentioned they intended to remodel soon (this was in Jan 2020). I would return, but only because of the location.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Mar 14, 2021)

Since we lived in California, in the East Bay, we didn't stay in timeshares.  I have stayed in two there in my life, one was the Nob Hill Inn, stayed with my parents while they were there.   The other was the Donatello, which we rented.   Nob Hill was kind of funky and I got the impression that each unit was different.  The Donatello was more like a hotel.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm puzzled (what else is new?) The OP asks 'what TS for San Francisco, yet their profile says their location is San Francisco. Most of us do not OWN a TS in the home city. So are they asking what TS in SF would give good trading power for elsewhere. Hawaii & Cabo are mentioned. So what is the goal here?

JIm


----------



## prajora (Mar 14, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> I'm puzzled (what else is new?) The OP asks 'what TS for San Francisco, yet their profile says their location is San Francisco. Most of us do not OWN a TS in the home city. So are they asking what TS in SF would give good trading power for elsewhere. Hawaii & Cabo are mentioned. So what is the goal here?
> 
> JIm


Thanks for asking this question.
The purpose the thread is what TS owners in Bay area( San Francisco and suburbs) find atteactive- drivable, shorter flight wise, a bit easier say Hawaii, Cabos. As TS owners you can be at all places but which ones you find most useful in you in bay area. The goal is not to list TS in SF only. Hope it clarifies


----------



## Luanne (Mar 14, 2021)

prajora said:


> Thanks for asking this question.
> The purpose the thread is what TS owners in Bay area( San Francisco and suburbs) find atteactive- drivable, shorter flight wise, a bit easier say Hawaii, Cabos. As TS owners you can be at all places but which ones you find most useful in you in bay area. The goal is not to list TS in SF only. Hope it clarifies


Thanks for the clarification.  I read it as you were looking for timeshares IN San Francisco.

As I said in an earlier post we used to live in the East Bay.  We own a timeshare in Maui.  I've never been sorry we bought that.  We used it every summer while our daughters were growing up.  We use it still (even though it's a bit longer trip for us now).

If I were to own another timeshare in California I think I'd like one in Carmel or San Diego as those are locations we like to visit.


----------



## prajora (Mar 14, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  I read it as you were looking for timeshares IN San Francisco.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post we used to live in the East Bay.  We own a timeshare in Maui.  I've never been sorry we bought that.  We used it every summer while our daughters were growing up.  We use it still (even though it's a bit longer trip for us now).
> 
> If I were to own another timeshare in California I think I'd like one in Carmel or San Diego as those are locations we like to visit.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Luanne. (that's normal). I suggest for a new or prospective owner, that they choose a TS that at least has units within driving distance, that they can enjoy. People's needs and situations change kids grow up, or get families of their own, and it isn't always easy or affordable to fly to one's annual TS week.  We have several TS ownerships, but always enjoy the 3rd week in July at Yellowstone. We can drive there in 4 hours and know what to expect.

Jim


----------



## prajora (Mar 14, 2021)

Many of TS have point system so you can go to other places too. To me that is the fun of TS ownership. But if i had TS in Maui, i would not complain and visit a lot


----------



## Luanne (Mar 14, 2021)

The first timeshare I bought was back in 1974.  I lived in southern California at the time and we bought in Ramona (which is outside San Diego).  We bought because we could use the timeshare like a hotel, meaning we could break it down into smaller increments.  It was about an hour drive from where we lived.  We bought it to use, as at the time we were playing golf and we got to play free when we were there.  So we'd go down for weekends.


----------



## paxlin (Mar 15, 2021)

For me since I own Worldmark I find there are quite a few resorts that are within driving distance.
Worldmark Bass Lake is close to the south entrance of Yosemites.
Worldmark Southshore is a good resort for Lake Tahoe visits.
Worldmark Clearlake is another one that is a few hours away.
Then you have the resorts along the coast from Monterey all the way down to San Diego.  (Marina Dunes, Pismo Beach, Solvang, Anaheim, and 3 resorts in San Diego)
For Hawaii I would probably go for either Marriott or Westin resorts.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 15, 2021)

I live San Jose, and have not stayed in any of the "local" timeshares....    We usually do hotels when we spend a night or two in SF.  

Marriott has Pulse location near Fisherman's Wharf, and the Ritz Carlton Club in SF.  I have heard reasonably good things about both.  If your expanding the scope to Northern Ca in general, then there are few Timeshares in the Wine Country, and Hyatt Residence Club has a location in the Carmel Highlands.


----------



## VacayKat (Mar 15, 2021)

We are also in SJ, we have stayed at the Wyndhams in SF, in fact plan to do that next week. If it wasn't covid, would not drive and take public transit. We like Napa, and Angels Camp also. We will drive to Indio and Oceanside and Tahoe. But we do most of our vacays to Hawaii. If I were to add another ownership it would be to for Monterey, Paso Robles, San Luis Obispo areas.


----------



## Vagabonder (Mar 21, 2021)

paxlin said:


> For me since I own Worldmark I find there are quite a few resorts that are within driving distance.
> Worldmark Bass Lake is close to the south entrance of Yosemites.
> Worldmark Southshore is a good resort for Lake Tahoe visits.
> Worldmark Clearlake is another one that is a few hours away.
> ...


Worldmark Windsor looks nice, I live nearby and have been to the restaurant there- near the Sonoma wine country yet 60 miles from 'cisco-


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 11, 2021)

Grandson will start his freshman year at San Francisco State Univ. Would be fun to spend a week nearby and visit him, take him out for dinner, see his dorm. Can anyone suggest an appropriate timeshare? Thanks.


----------



## Luanne (May 11, 2021)

Quiet Pine said:


> Grandson will start his freshman year at San Francisco State Univ. Would be fun to spend a week nearby and visit him, take him out for dinner, see his dorm. Can anyone suggest an appropriate timeshare? Thanks.


If you look back through this thread there have been several timeshares mentioned for San Francisco.  You could start there for ideas.  You won't find any that are close to the college, I mean within walking distance.


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 11, 2021)

Luanne said:


> If you look back through this thread there have been several timeshares mentioned for San Francisco.


Thanks. I've stayed at Inn at the Opera & the location was great. I'm hoping for something closer to SFSU. In past visits, I always stayed with relatives, but relatives retired & moved to Florida.


----------



## VacayKat (May 11, 2021)

Quiet Pine said:


> Thanks. I've stayed at Inn at the Opera & the location was great. I'm hoping for something closer to SFSU. In past visits, I always stayed with relatives, but relatives retired & moved to Florida.


Not much near SFSU - public transportation is ramping back up again, so that could be a reliable option.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 12, 2021)

prajora said:


> Thanks for asking this question.
> The purpose the thread is what TS owners in Bay area( San Francisco and suburbs) find atteactive- drivable, shorter flight wise, a bit easier say Hawaii, Cabos. As TS owners you can be at all places but which ones you find most useful in you in bay area. The goal is not to list TS in SF only. Hope it clarifies



We don’t live in the SF area, but we have traveled to a few of the places you’ve listed. 

In S. Lake Tahoe, we’ve stayed at The Ridge, Ridge Crest and Marriott’s Timber Lodge. I’d classify Ridge Crest as a budget timeshare and don’t necessarily recommend it if something else is available. The Ridge was nice, but not a top tier resort INHO. both of these are up towards the summit of the mountains and a bit of a drive down into town.The Marriott is in town and convenient to just about everything in town including shopping and restaurants. There’s even a grocery store within walking distance. Diamond Resorts has a nice resort that’s on the lake. 

Palm Desert is a great area in our opinion and we’ve been twice. Because we’re Marriott owners, it’s always 
been with Marriott. Good shopping, good restaurants and lots of things to see and do within a short drive.

Newport Coast was also a nice stay, although we mostly hung out at the resort. Again, as Marriott owners we stayed at the Marriott timeshare. When we did venture out it was down to Laguna and a bus tour of LA. 

Hope this helps some.

I’m going to call out fellow TUGGERS who decided to be grammar police with junk posts criticizing the posters choices of words or short cuts. TUG should be welcoming and informative.


----------



## zentraveler (May 12, 2021)

Quiet Pine said:


> Grandson will start his freshman year at San Francisco State Univ. Would be fun to spend a week nearby and visit him, take him out for dinner, see his dorm. Can anyone suggest an appropriate timeshare? Thanks.



You won't find anything very close to SF State. I live in SF but have looked up the city in the past just to see what is here. All are downtown or fisherman's wharf but it is a small city so you won't be _that_ far away, but they won't be in his neighborhood, which is in the southwest part of town.

You might have better luck looking for an airbnb or vrbo in that neighborhood. Since it is a college area places for parents and grandparents to stay must be in some reasonable supply!


----------



## Icc5 (May 13, 2021)

We own at the Donatello for the past 30 years.  We bought it for trading and only stayed when we bought it.  We are not city people so that is our reason for trading which it does very well.  Years ago before RCI changed to converting weeks to points we had no problem trading our unit which sleeps 3 to a 3 bedroom in Hawaii so obviously the trade value is very strong.  The location for people that enjoy the city is very close to Union Square.
Hope this helps.
Bart


----------



## Andrearr (May 15, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> I’m going to call out fellow TUGGERS who decided to be grammar police with junk posts criticizing the posters choices of words or short cuts. TUG should be welcoming and informative.



I was surprised and disappointed to see that. Initiated by a moderator as well. Great choice of words for calling this out.
Respectfully,


----------



## Luanne (May 15, 2021)

Andrearr said:


> I was surprised and disappointed to see that. Initiated by a moderator as well. Great choice of words for calling this out.
> Respectfully,


And now there are posts calling out posters for making jokes.  As a native Californian I stand by my comments.  And if you noticed we all also provided input on the OPs original question.


----------



## Snazzylass (May 15, 2021)

Luanne said:


> And now there are posts calling out posters for making jokes.  As a native Californian I stand by my comments.  And if you noticed we all also provided input on the OPs original question.


Uh, no. Not the moderator, sadly.

I'm starting to see some of the snarkiest posts are often from the moderators.

Finally, my dear niece, born is Southern CA regularly uses the term, "Cali." She may have introduced me to it.


----------

